# Do you collect action figures?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you think there is something wrong with an adult male collecting action figures? I always wanted to do it and I'm 25, the only reason I haven't done it is cause the ones I want are only sold online and I don't like buying stuff online.

These are the type of action figures I would like to have


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it's awesome!! =] nothing wrong with!!!  If i ever saw one i really loved i might get it haha =D.


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with it, there are men way older than 25 playing with and collecting toy trains.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah...theres nothing wrong with it...i like the street fighter one...why dont you like buying stuff online?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You should collect them if you like them. Hell, you got 30 year olds collecting stamps  Why not action figures? Maybe when you're old they'll be worth something.

There's nothing wrong with you collecting action figures as long as your friends don't catch you playing with them alone in your room :lol


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

If you want to collect them, go ahead. I don't see anything wrong with with it. I think they look pretty cool and if I saw something like that I liked I would buy it.

I'm a 23 year old girl and I love video games. People might think I'm weird, but I can't help it if I love them. I try to keep every system and game I've had since I was little, including the boxes, manuals, etc. I don't openly tell people about it usually, but I feel I can here.

Also, I don't really like buying online either. I bought a game from ebay once and when I got it the case was cracked and the 3rd and 4th disc didn't work. But recently when another game came along I could only get online, I went to Amazon and I had no problems at all. So, if online is your only option, try it.

I hope some of this helped you.  I wasn't expecting to type that much. :stu


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't have the "collection" gene. Why would anyone want to accumulate a bunch of crap?


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> I don't have the "collection" gene. Why would anyone want to accumulate a bunch of crap?


I can't speak for everyone, but if someone values something (in my case, dvds), we are proud to have a collection of what we consider to be 'good stuff'. Kind of like we accomplished something.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a star wars collection. (all in a gigantic box though) some of the toys are from the late 70's and early 80's making it ten times more valuable. looking to sell when i'm older.

used to love getting Dragonball stuff by the way.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it either. I'm going to be the 40 year old lady still watching anime, after all.

I'd like to collect anime figurines, but I'm way too poor, haha.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it either. I'm going to be the 40 year old lady still watching anime, after all.


I'm going to beat you to that goal! :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a few;

starting back collecting star wars related action figures








Star Wars Miniatures, Role Playing action figure

kayiodo figures (Transformers, Robotech)









Afro Samurai









Miho, from Sin City


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

@TorLin Hey, I used to collect those Star Wars minatures, though once I got my Boba Fett, the drive to get them sort of went. 

I collect action figures, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings and Doctor Who ones in particular, but really anything that I like the look of. Maybe I'll put up some pictures of my figures that are on display, I've heaps boxed away too. I'm also an avid Lego fan and there's nothing wrong with any of that.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with collecting stuff. It gives you something to look out for in stores/online etc etc. 

I like collecting stuff to do with cows. because I like them. I like collecting stuff to do with Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings. I want to collect perfume bottles. 
The only action figures I have are Caption Jack Sparrow and Will from Pirates of the Carribean lol


----------



## Qoder (Sep 2, 2009)

...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ShinAkuma said:


> Do you think there is something wrong with an adult male collecting action figures?


Given all the things that are wrong with members of this forum, collecting action figures hardly stands out.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

IcoRules said:


> I'm a 23 year old girl and I love video games. People might think I'm weird, but I can't help it if I love them.


thats not weird...we need more gamer girls! :yes



UltraShy said:


> Given all the things that are wrong with members of this forum, collecting action figures hardly stands out.


hahahaha!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i collect dragon statues


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

I collect baseball cards and i'm almost 21


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really don't see how there could be anything wrong with it. Plus, there's a difference between a toy designed for children, and a collectible figurine, such as the SF one you posted. You know, as long as you're not sitting on the floor making them fight each other while shouting "Shoryuuuken!!!"...that could be a little loopy.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I collected almost all of the Star Wars figures when the new trilogy came out and I have a few from the old movies when I was a kid. Just loose but they're in decent condition.
And other stuff that grabs my interest. Mostly from sci-fi. I have the Afro figures too.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I want this: 








So cute... but so espensive  about 70 American dollars D:

I just want certain things, sometimes... nothing wrong with that


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Judi said:


> I just want certain things, sometimes... nothing wrong with that


The perfect attitude to have.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Nothing wrong with having a few. Just don't go overboard.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I use to collect all kinds of things when I was younger, not so much anymore though.


----------

